# Global Days



## dballard2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

When performing a minor surgical procedure with a 10 day global period, CMS says to count the day of the surgery and the appropriate number of days immediately after the date of the surgery.  (11 days total)

My question is this...for a minor procedure with a 10 day global, do you count those days as calendar days or business days?


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 14, 2011)

Calendar days.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

